# Narutoverse vs 1900-1939 Earth



## Thor (Aug 30, 2011)

The Naruto verse have amassed all it's troops. Madara, Kabuto, and Kage Alliance unite. 

No Edo Tensei

Only Land Forces for Earth.

Narutoverse starts in the Congo.

All forces are immune to disease.


----------



## Light (Aug 30, 2011)

They go through the oppression and just happen to be in pearl harbor.

Edit: They get bombed really hard.


----------



## Engix (Aug 30, 2011)

So it begins


----------



## 24 Hours (Aug 30, 2011)

Does the kage alliance include Hinata? 
Nvm, you are including Akatsuki who has 3 Uchihas on their side, Narutoverse wins, once again.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> They go through the oppression and just happen to be in pearl harbor.
> 
> Edit: They get bombed really hard.



aren't some characters like naruto fast enough to react to a falling bomb?


----------



## 24 Hours (Aug 30, 2011)

Genins can easily dodge a barrage of kunai, they are super sonic, what makes you think they can't dodge bullets?


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2011)

What about gas attacks?


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Aug 30, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> Genins can easily dodge a barrage of kunai, they are super sonic, what makes you think they can't dodge bullets?



Because its a fucking bomb. WW2 artillery systems are often amassed in the thousands, and when they go off, good fucking luck. 

And a barrage of kunai is nothing, oh _nothing_ against just one of these:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSCDkkoAKbs[/YOUTUBE]




- Tak


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 31, 2011)

Does the Earth get a heads up?

Guerilla tactics, far superior physical ability and supernatural powers combined with human level intelligence takes this. For example, what's stopping them from taking the weapons from the soldiers they have killed, followed by over running whole bases through sheer number... and using it for themselves? It's an easy victory for the Narutoverse. 

Especially when you consider how deadly the henge no justu is in a match like this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto can't planet bust therefor they lose.
Narutoverse vs 1900-1939 *Earth*


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> Genins can easily dodge a barrage of kunai, they are super sonic, what makes you think they can't dodge bullets?



retarded

oh and you seriously believe that only an uchiha can handle one bit? LMFAO bro Magneto vs Itachi prime..who wins?


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> Genins can easily dodge a barrage of kunai, they are super sonic, what makes you think they can't dodge bullets?



I think naruto characters are underrated, but this? what is this? I don't even.....what.....?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 31, 2011)

_Narutoverse_ has beaten regular Earth before and they win this the same way- _Henge,_ Zetsu clones, Genjutsu, face stealing and all that kind of thing, which lets them replace or control all the leaders of the world, taking over without anyone noticing. Giving the lack of satellite or modern communication technology they will probably find their job easier, especially since what they have in that department is arguably superior to our own. 

Not to mention that industrial warfare, while around, hasn't really taken off yet- WW2 stuff shouldn't be brought into it given that we haven't even reached WW1 yet. Many people, hell even Stalin when he's in power, still believe that calvary is what wins wars. Tanks, bombers and many other things that would cause them problems don't exist in 1900, and by the time they do the _verse_ will essentially be the new Illuminati, pulling the strings of the world.


----------



## hammer (Aug 31, 2011)

hiroshima and nagasaki


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

nukes

see ya, shitheads


----------



## hammer (Aug 31, 2011)

when was tzar bomb made?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

the tsar bomba? 1961


----------



## hammer (Aug 31, 2011)

shit so close =/

but yea hiroshima and nagasaki


----------



## Francesco. (Aug 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]x9lwvImJqT0[/YOUTUBE]
Good game entire HST


----------



## Thor (Aug 31, 2011)

No air forces, mean's no bomber planes to drop nukes.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 31, 2011)

No nukes _period;_ they don't exist yet.


----------



## Thor (Aug 31, 2011)

I guess it's yet another win for the Narutoverse.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahaha.  I like what you did there, Thor.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

This isn't Naruto vs 1900-1939 human civilization.
This is Naruto vs 1900-1939 EARTH.
It's a win for Earth as it will out live Narutoverse.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

It would be a double KO.  Earth blows itself up out of shame.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> It would be a double KO.  Earth blows itself up out of shame.



This/Thread.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> It would be a double KO.  Earth blows itself up out of shame.



True,Narutoverse did land on Earth after all.
I would blow myself up too,agreed.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Seriously, though.  Who would consider beating a gimped version of *real life* to be a victory worth bragging about?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Seriously, though.  Who would consider beating a gimped version of *real life* to be a victory worth bragging about?



One who worships a verse that's lower than real life


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

They're lower than lower than dirt.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 31, 2011)

John Marston with a gatling gun vs Narutoverse

How does this go


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> This isn't Naruto vs 1900-1939 human civilization.
> This is Naruto vs 1900-1939 EARTH.
> It's a win for Earth as it will out live Narutoverse.



The Alliance lets Madara achieve his ultimate Izanagi power and he uses it to create a new sun in the centre of the Earth.

Game, set, match.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Aug 31, 2011)

They genjutsu the leaders


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> The Alliance lets Madara achieve his ultimate Izanagi power and he uses it to create a new sun in the centre of the Earth.
> 
> Game, set, match.



thats the only way I see narutoverse winning..........since tsukyomi world madara does not exist/has no feats..........I think you see where I am going with this.........we all drop narutoverse in favor of something better like TTGL. you saw I was going there, right?


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> retarded
> 
> oh and you seriously believe that only an uchiha can handle one bit? LMFAO bro Magneto vs Itachi prime..who wins?



Ignore 24 hours, he is a troll in the Konoha Library who gets orgasms on everything related to Uchihas. Go to the Library or Telegrams anytime he is posting and you will get a headache.

He is among the guys who thinks Itachi can defeat Galactus and Yata Mirror can tank universe busting if my memory isnt wrong.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2011)

Narutoverse gets stomped as usual.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> _Narutoverse_ has beaten regular Earth before and they win this the same way- _Henge,_



no they haven't in fact every time that comes up there is a group of us who makes absolutely sure that, that wank stops right on the first page


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> no they haven't in fact every time that comes up there is a group of us who makes absolutely sure that, that wank stops right on the first page



serious question here. why not henge?


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

Everyone where please check this thread to know how seriously you must take 24 Hours:



Your help to take out wankers and fanboys out of KL and KT just like guys here sometime ago were able to take fanboys out of OBD would be greatly appreciatted.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> no they haven't in fact every time that comes up there is a group of us who makes absolutely sure that, that wank stops right on the first page



I suspect I'm going to regret this, but exactly how did they claim Narutoverse would win?


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I suspect I'm going to regret this, but exactly how did they claim Narutoverse would win?



they said henge


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I suspect I'm going to regret this, but exactly how did they claim Narutoverse would win?



henge and Genjutsu..because apparently shape shifting covers language skills and tehcnical knowledge and all that other shit

the more radical elements thought a modern military could get brutally raped by s ranks alone.

and of course they ignored that half to seventy percent of the naruto military would succumb to illnesses


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> ...Fuck that.



because you know Narutoverse characters will magically find the top sectret bunkers..or infiltrate those stealth bombers that can be refueled in the air...bypass all of our security protocols despite them being decades if not hundreds of years ahead of anything in the naruto universe

apparently Katons can sink Nimitz class carriers and pain can magically bullet time ICBM's the list of fail goes on and on depending on which thread and which poster



conorgenov said:


> serious question here. why not henge?



so you can take the form of one of the heads of CIA awesome

can you speak english? do you know all of his personal info? his technical knowledge? do you know all the secret passwords?

hey if you henge the president your gonna easily convince every one your him? even the people trained to spot any fucking inconsistency or flaw?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> because you know Narutoverse characters will magically find the top sectret bunkers..or infiltrate those stealth bombers that can be refueled in the air...bypass all of our security protocols despite them being decades if not hundreds of years ahead of anything in the naruto universe
> 
> apparently Katons can sink Nimitz class cruisers and pain can magically bullet time ICBM's the list of fail goes on and on depending on which thread and which poster



Where do they come up with this? They must be smoking some good shit.

That said, though, I've seen similar arguments for other scenarios.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Where do they come up with this? They must be smoking some good shit.
> 
> That said, though, I've seen similar arguments for other scenarios.



Nuclear powered super carriers and Jets ICBM,'s and diseases chemical warfare which is usually never banned by OP only nukes are..and MOAB's and all the other stuff

really they've done it many times the threads and it's always painful


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 31, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> no they haven't in fact every time that comes up there is a group of us who makes absolutely sure that, that wank stops right on the first page



Well I've brought it up lots of times and you've never stopped me ('cept the time it was only Pain, but even then....)

Obviously shapeshifting and illusions don't cover languages and the like, but there usually isn't a time limit- or in this case, where the time limit is 39 years. The _Narutoverse_ can lay low for a while and learn this stuff, especially given that they have mind readers. If they are lucky they can get their hands on some unfortunat Japanese, maybe even a few polyglots. Then there are the Zetsu spores that can hang around people for months, studying them unknowingly, until they get all they need and make the clones.

The dumber ones like Naruto will probably take a while to pick this stuff up, of course, but even so, its just a matter of evasion and stealth until the time is right. Its an effective strategy and they can make it work, especially since the leaders will probably quickly figure out that brute force isn't going to be enough. Its just a matter of figuring out how to blend in, and being patient. 

In this particular scenario, the governments of the world are going to have a bitch of a time tracking and killing them all, given the lack of aircraft especially and military technology that is still in many ways 19th century. It will be even easier to buy time and pull this plan off.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

Narutoverse finds out they are a manga 
They then find out they will cease to exist if they win.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Nuclear powered super carriers and Jets ICBM,'s and diseases chemical warfare which is usually never banned by OP only nukes are..and MOAB's and all the other stuff
> 
> really they've done it many times the threads and it's always painful



Basically this. Narutoverse shouldnt be able to challenge the real world unless the time comes when some shinobis get to Rikudou Sennin levels, if that time ever comes.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Basically this. Narutoverse shouldnt be able to challenge the real world unless the time comes when some shinobis get to Rikudou Sennin levels, if that time ever comes.



I never thought about the language barrier. any way what do you mean? change how?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Well I've brought it up lots of times and you've never stopped me ('cept the time it was only Pain, but even then....)



i wouldn't say that I've never seen them win a match against modern earth...I've seen people still insist they win then get mocked as trolls.

This particular scenario is a little bit different and it is very obvious Thors intention was to rig it in the NU's favor




masamune1 said:


> Obviously shapeshifting and illusions don't cover languages and the like, but there usually isn't a time limit- or in this case, where the time limit is 39 years. The _Narutoverse_ can lay low for a while and learn this stuff, especially given that they have mind readers. If they are lucky they can get their hands on some unfortunat Japanese, maybe even a few polyglots. Then there are the Zetsu spores that can hang around people for months, studying them unknowingly, until they get all they need and make the clones.



Zetsu spores should be detectable by modern medicine and MRI's i don't see any reason why they wouldn't this could fly in thid world countries and in various developing world nations where state healthcare is a pile of shit (*cough Argentina cough*) but in the developed worlds?




masamune1 said:


> The dumber ones like Naruto will probably take a while to pick this stuff up, of course, but even so, its just a matter of evasion and stealth until the time is right. Its an effective strategy and they can make it work, especially since the leaders will probably quickly figure out that brute force isn't going to be enough. Its just a matter of figuring out how to blend in, and being patient.



how do you hide an entire population of what appeared to be multi ethnic and then radically unique to near non human super humans manifesting in the middle of nowhere? what Yamamoto's trees? people with too much time to spare using google earth to keep themselves busy have discovered things far,far harder to find than a militant population numbering nearly half a million 



masamune1 said:


> In this particular scenario, the governments of the world are going to have a bitch of a time tracking and killing them all, given the lack of aircraft especially and military technology that is still in many ways 19th century. It will be even easier to buy time and pull this plan off.



in this particular scenario I agree it's going to be very very hard for our normal grandpappies to handle the magic using menace..but modern earth? noo


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

Immortal, assuming Shisui is given knowledgement of the world like any average NFer and he can use Kotoamatsukami and his genjutsu without the 10 years cooling period, do you think he would be a good match?

Assuming he has immunity to diseases of course.

I say this because remembering all Narutoverse vs real world threads I have been thinking and Shisui is the only one I actually think have a good ability that would be specially deadly in the real world.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> The dumber ones like Naruto will probably take a while to pick this stuff up



Bullshit. With clone training, he can pick up any language and almost any skill and perfect it in a matter of weeks.
That's just him though.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Bullshit. With clone training, he can pick up any language and almost any skill and perfect it in a matter of weeks.
> That's just him though.



to be fair naruto's CIS is so bad Bloodlust does not really reduce it. the guy could do that but he has never applied it to anything but training and has shown severe resistance to such things



Orochibuto said:


> Immortal, assuming Shisui is given knowledgement of the world like any average NFer and he can use Kotoamatsukami and his genjutsu without the 10 years cooling period, do you think he would be a good match?
> 
> Assuming he has immunity to diseases of course.
> 
> I say this because remembering all Narutoverse vs real world threads I have been thinking and Shisui is the only one I actually think have a good ability that would be specially deadly in the real world.



Shisui's technique is too obvious and it seems that it does have some flaw as Danzo was able to rip one of his eyes out by force no less. No it seems like their best bet is to bench him until things are really dire


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

what about bijuudama, hiraishin, and dust release? or hanzo and muu?


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Shisui's technique is too obvious and it seems that it does have some flaw as Danzo was able to rip one of his eyes out by force no less. No it seems like their best bet is to bench him until things are really dire



Wasnt it revealed in last chapters Shisui actually killed himself? Also in what aspect do you think the technique is obvious? Since it isnt hypnosis it completely overwrites the personality of someone.

For example if Shisui (assuming he didnt had to wait between uses) used the technique heading to the white house what could stop him? He just needs to use the techniques on guards over and over again and then Koto the president.

Also remember that when Danzo used the technique he used it without revealing the eye, so not even eye contact is required to be able to cast the Geass..... err I mean genjutsu.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2011)

Some things not taken into account here by the naruto haters:

*Underground travel*:
 Easily possible for narutoverse, they can create hideouts impossible to detect or attack by current earth. They can incinerate major oil and gas reservoirs, effectively crippling humanity.
Don't claim it's out of character, Madara already hid a hundred thousand zetsus underground and we've got various instances of doton usage to travel underground.

*City sniping*: 
Bee and by training also Naruto can pretty much waltz into any major city and bijuu blast it. There is no possible defense against this for an earth of that period. Again: Underground travel, plus henge, and you got yourself a lot of dead humans.

*Absolutely inefficiency of stealth attacks*:
Humans cannot ambush the shinobi alliance as long as sensory ninjas and barrier users exist. And again, underground hideouts.

*Last resort: Countrybuster*:
While only existing in theory, Pain was going to create a weapon that can effectively chakra-nuke a country. If it comes to it, it only takes two sacrifices to create this monster of a weapon.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

Zaru said:


> *Last resort: Countrybuster*:
> While only existing in theory, Pain was going to create a weapon that can effectively chakra-nuke a country. If it comes to it, it only takes two sacrifices to create this monster of a weapon.



You cant take into account something that havent appeared, again theoricatelly RS would be able to rape the entire HST and the real world, however he isnt taken in count because he is featless.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

> While only existing in theory, Pain was going to create a weapon that can effectively chakra-nuke a country. If it comes to it, it only takes two sacrifices to create this monster of a weapon.



no feats, no dice


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Aren't Naruto countries pretty damn small, too?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 31, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Zetsu spores should be detectable by modern medicine and MRI's i don't see any reason why they wouldn't this could fly in thid world countries and in various developing world nations where state healthcare is a pile of shit (*cough Argentina cough*) but in the developed worlds?



Well there are a few factors to consider. 

The spores are sentient, and they don't infect the entire bloodstream so far as I can tell, so they might (_might)_ be able to elude or trick them. Plus, they are magic.

In the (okay, fairly likely) case that that doesn't work, not everyoone infected will b going to such countries or need such treatment, at least not necessarily within the given time frame, so at least some should get away with it. But even in that case, most times where that sort of match came about neither side was given mutual knowledge, so even if the spores were found, they wouldn't neccesarily be identified as dangerous enemy agents. 

There is also the probability that the Zetsu tactic won't be tried until sufficient intel has already been carried out, and in conjunction with other forms of infiltration, so they wouldn't have as long to worry about being found out. Not to mention the Zetsu's could always replace or simply kill everyone who gets suspicious.

Though really, the thing that I always assumed was that, the Earth is supposed to be at war, at war with an alien universe of superhumans who can casually destroy buildings. Unusual behaviour and evasion of medical tests can be explained away by the fact that hey, we're at war! The President/ General/ whoever is too busy to worry about that. Slowly turn every government into a closed-off dictatorship.   



> how do you hide an entire population of what appeared to be multi ethnic and then radically unique to near non human super humans manifesting in the middle of nowhere? what Yamamoto's trees? people with too much time to spare using google earth to keep themselves busy have discovered things far,far harder to find than a militant population numbering nearly half a million



Said population possess a range of supernatural powers like superspeed, shapeshifting, invisibility, illusion casting, teleportation and others, and are trained from birth in the art of dtealth. There are several areas of the world that are quite isolated and where they wouldn't be immediately noticed; in this scenario, for instance, they appear in the middle of the Congo, where only a few people would find them. Its a matter of spliting up and spreading out before they are found, which they can do easily since most of them can travel several miles within minutes. The Zetsu's in particular should be able to evade the world easily as they travel through the earth, as does Orochimaru.

But this is one of those things again where the issue was that the OP's tended to be vague. It wasn't always clear that the _Narutoverse_ actually did appear out of nowhere because no starting point was given- it sounded more like both verses somehow found a way to travel to each others, which raises other questions; then there was no mention of either side having knowledge, so while some ninja would stand out like the plague others would go unidentified, as the world wouldn't have faces to look for- assuming they even knew where to look (or _to_ look, in some cases).  

So long as they don't stay in one place for too long (and they don't even like sending more than 4 man teams usually, so they could spread out quite thin and far), and they have the luck of showing up somewhere relatively out-of-sight, its perfectly doable.



> in this particular scenario I agree it's going to be very very hard for our normal grandpappies to handle the magic using menace..but modern earth? noo



They have a better chance than you think, methinks. All they need is to buy themselves a bit of time.



Zaru said:


> Bullshit. With clone training, he can pick up any language and almost any skill and perfect it in a matter of weeks.
> That's just him though.



Okay then,


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2011)

Considering you guys only focus on the part I marked as "in theory", I take it you accept the others points? 

Even incomplete Gedo Mazo could simply be set loose in any military base or city, destroying as much as it can, only to be unsummoned before any dangerous forces arrive to the rescue. If even. Remember how long it took armies to move, back then.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

I do, Zaru.  For what it's worth.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

I forgot about Gedou Mazo.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 31, 2011)

On the issue of Shishui, remember that he's not the only one who can brainwash people into being mind slaves. Sasori pulled it off, and regular genjutsu should be able to do it too, with some higher diffuculty and effort (eg. the Rock nin who tried to get Rin to spill everything she knew).

Also RS does have a feat- creating the moon. And the countries seem to be small to medium; a jutsu that could destroy them should still be stronger than any WMD currently on Earth.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> On the issue of Shishui, remember that he's not the only one who can brainwash people into being mind slaves. Sasori pulled it off, and regular genjutsu should be able to do it too, with some higher diffuculty and effort (eg. the Rock nin who tried to get Rin to spill everything she knew).
> 
> Also RS does have a feat- creating the moon. And the countries seem to be small to medium; a jutsu that could destroy them should still be stronger than any WMD currently on Earth.



doesn't the moon thing count as hype though?


----------



## Alita (Aug 31, 2011)

Thor said:


> No air forces, mean's no bomber planes to drop nukes.


This. No way narutoverse can lose. Hell even with the nukes it isn't like everyone in narutoverse is just going to stand in one place and just let us fucking nuke them.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Well there are a few factors to consider. ]



what factors?



masamune1 said:


> The spores are sentient, and they don't infect the entire bloodstream so far as I can tell, so they might (_might)_ be able to elude or trick them. Plus, they are magic.



it seems like something they'd have no concept of 



masamune1 said:


> In the (okay, fairly likely) case that that doesn't work, not everyoone infected will b going to such countries or need such treatment, at least not necessarily within the given time frame, so at least some should get away with it. But even in that case, most times where that sort of match came about neither side was given mutual knowledge, so even if the spores were found, they wouldn't neccesarily be identified as dangerous enemy agents.



spores of an entirely alien nature turn up in some ones blood stream? you'd have a massive panic right there..a cluster fuck quarantine and the like



masamune1 said:


> ]There is also the probability that the Zetsu tactic won't be tried until sufficient intel has already been carried out, and in conjunction with other forms of infiltration, so they wouldn't have as long to worry about being found out. Not to mention the Zetsu's could always replace or simply kill everyone who gets suspicious.



motion sensors heat sensors Satellite cams and all that makes infiltration very hard



masamune1 said:


> Though really, the thing that I always assumed was that, the Earth is supposed to be at war, at war with an alien universe of superhumans who can casually destroy buildings. Unusual behaviour and evasion of medical tests can be explained away by the fact that hey, we're at war! The President/ General/ whoever is too busy to worry about that. Slowly turn every government into a closed-off dictatorship.



 we are at war with a universe of super beings who can take other humans as hosts..shape shift into them...and infest us with spores

you refuse a blood test and it's a summary execution no matter who you are



masamune1 said:


> Said population possess a range of supernatural powers like superspeed, shapeshifting, invisibility, illusion casting, teleportation and others, and are trained from birth in the art of dtealth. There are several areas of the world that are quite isolated and where they wouldn't be immediately noticed; in this scenario, for instance, they appear in the middle of the Congo, where only a few people would find them. Its a matter of spliting up and spreading out before they are found, which they can do easily since most of them can travel several miles within minutes. The Zetsu's in particular should be able to evade the world easily as they travel through the earth, as does Orochimaru.



said population has never heard of devices that can watch your every movement real time from space...or that these devices are so widely used that the private sector has them. Said populations ground movers...need to be made aware that an underfunded grad student with a shotgun shell and a shitty radar machine can detect fossils and other things buried deep within the earth

much less a dedicated military/private sector thats out to kill them

like I said they've discovered lost forests island and even ancient homonid caves with google earth a hidden village would stick out like a sore thumb comparatively 



masamune1 said:


> But this is one of those things again where the issue was that the OP's tended to be vague. It wasn't always clear that the _Narutoverse_ actually did appear out of nowhere because no starting point was given- it sounded more like both verses somehow found a way to travel to each others, which raises other questions; then there was no mention of either side having knowledge, so while some ninja would stand out like the plague others would go unidentified, as the world wouldn't have faces to look for- assuming they even knew where to look (or _to_ look, in some cases).



the OP'er being vague is because allot of times posters really don't think long and hard about the details of a match. all the factors involved etc etc

i mean seriously it's to the point now people are thinking of doing a disease respect thread and maybe notifying OP'ers that they need to specify comparable immunity 

that's another issue as well they have zero immunity to our diseases and visa versa..an area where new radical diseases are coming out of is going to draw attention

and we can deal with that way better then they can on a level nothing in the nartuoverse can really comprehend either



masamune1 said:


> So long as they don't stay in one place for too long (and they don't even like sending more than 4 man teams usually, so they could spread out quite thin and far), and they have the luck of showing up somewhere relatively out-of-sight, its perfectly doable.



assuming they don't loose half to three quarters of their roster to diseases and really frantically learn about their surroundings before being caught unlikely..it really is not their day



masamune1 said:


> They have a better chance than you think, methinks. All they need is to buy themselves a bit of time.



in this scenario I agree



Orochibuto said:


> I forgot about Gedou Mazo.



nuclear launch detected

barring that a couple dozen MOAB's



conorgenov said:


> doesn't the moon thing count as hype though?



yes


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

again they can't beat Earth


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello Radiation Bombs.
Hello poison gas.
Hello biological warfare.
Hello machineguns that have rates of fires of 2000+ rounds per minute.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> again they can't beat Earth



of course not...



paulatreides0 said:


> Hello Radiation Bombs.
> Hello poison gas.
> Hello biological warfare.
> Hello machineguns that have rates of fires of 2000+ rounds per minute.



Hello Thor


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> nuclear launch detected



I was talking about 1900's not modern world, obviously modern world would stomp. But I GM being a great asset against 1930's.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 31, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> doesn't the moon thing count as hype though?



Well, the moon exists, we've seen a character with similar powers make a smaller one (while exhausted and crippled, no less), and we've seen a weaker version of the reality warping jutsu thats supposed to make it possible, so its a bit more than hype. But I'll not argue the point.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> it seems like something they'd have no concept of



What, you mean the Zetsu's won't have heard of testing for blood?

The _Narutoverse_ isn't as advanced as our world, but they aren't in the Dark Ages. They have tech generally og the mid-to-late 20th century level. Medicine and biology are two of the areas they might actually have _surpassed_ us in, given that they can pull off things like splicing genes. Granted, they use medical justu for a lot of it, but they otherwise rely on fairly modern hospitals and health care. I'm pretty certain this will have crossed their minds.



> spores of an entirely alien nature turn up in some ones blood stream? you'd have a massive panic right there..a cluster fuck quarantine and the like



Well, not _entirely_ alien....it comes from a mostly Earth-like world, after all. 

Granted, there....might be, some sort of panic...but if the spores don't seem to be doing anything then it might die down...maybe...eventually. 

Otherwise, the spores can defend themselves.

Anyway, if the Body Snatchers can do it....



> motion sensors heat sensors Satellite cams and all that makes infiltration very hard



I'll see your spy tech and raise you shapeshifting, superspeed, illusions, mind reading, invisbility, clones, Aburame spy bugs, brainwashing, magical underground travel, teleportation, walking on walls and water, etc. 

Its not as hard as you make it sound. Not to mention such tech has limits, and it depends exactly on when and where the ninjas are infiltrating. 



> we are at war with a universe of super beings who can take other humans as hosts..shape shift into them...and infest us with spores
> 
> you refuse a blood test and it's a summary execution no matter who you are



This brings us back to the issue of how much, exactly, our side is supposed to know, which as I said is usually nothing. If they don't know about our tech, unless otherwise specified we shouldn't know about their powers.

Since us having the comic would just cheating.

That kind of paranoid thinking will probably have drawbacks and can be taken advantage of. Not to mention, blood testing won't always be enough- _Henge'd_ ninja will still show up as human, and body-snatched ones and others might even have the DNA. To say nothing of the brainwashing. 



> said population has never heard of devices that can watch your every movement real time from space...or that these devices are so widely used that the private sector has them. Said populations ground movers...need to be made aware that an underfunded grad student with a shotgun shell and a shitty radar machine can detect fossils and other things buried deep within the earth
> 
> much less a dedicated military/private sector thats out to kill them



Again though, why should our side know about all of their abilities and their side know nothing of ours? Your arguments only really work in a scenario where one side has full knowledge and the other none. It could take months, years or longer to find out that they have those abilities, and they have more besides. Sensing Zetsu's in the ground will mean nothing until they find out that that is what they are detecting, and not some strange anomaly that they might not even pick up on, and satellites won't be useful in finding people if you don't know what they look like (or who can change their form, or turn invisible, hide in places no human can find or reach, etc.).

The populations are used to dealing with a wide range of espionage and infiltration that many real world spies and agencies would kill for, including barriers that can pick you up the moment you so much as sneeze on a village, so they aren't totally naive about this.  Once they find out they can take a number of precautions. All this tech isn't enough to beat considerably less impressive enemies like the Taliban or Al-Qaeda, so I your overestimating it a bit.



> like I said they've discovered lost forests island and even ancient homonid caves with google earth a hidden village would stick out like a sore thumb comparatively



I didn't know the Hidden Villages were in this. Even so, worst case scenario they can be abandoned.



> that's another issue as well they have zero immunity to our diseases and visa versa..an area where new radical diseases are coming out of is going to draw attention
> 
> and we can deal with that way better then they can on a level nothing in the nartuoverse can really comprehend either



It can take weeks, months or years for diseases like that to show up, by which point they will probably have spread out. And again you are understimating the medical skills of this particular verse, which is at least roughly on par with our own if not better. The only reason we don't know how they'd deal with new viruses is that we have never seen them deal with them (though I believe Tsunade compared dead-Kakuzu's injuries to disease), but I don't think a people who can perfrom advanced medicine with magic are not up to the challenge. 

That goes both ways, anyway. What if, say, Madara or Kabuto find out about our smallpox reserves, and where to find them? Or other diseases? With teleportation, stealth and other abilities, they could easily take even a normal disease and unleash hell with it, releasing it at the absolute worst time and place. And Madara will probably be one of the hardest guys to beat and the man who would have the easiest time with this. 




> assuming they don't loose half to three quarters of their roster to diseases and really frantically learn about their surroundings before being caught unlikely..it really is not their day



Yeah...I think they have a better chance than that. And thats still assuming we're just dealing with a scenario like this one where the two Shinobi armies magically appear on Earth, and not some other type of war.



> nuclear launch detected
> 
> barring that a couple dozen MOAB's



Madara just teleports out before it hits.

Or at worst, uses Izanagi. Not to mention bloodlusted doesn't mean overkill (they'd probably do more damage to themselves than Gedo Mazo was doing), and they would probably wait to find out what the hell they are dealing with first at least. Are they going to carpet bomb Tokyo if the Ramen guy sets up a shop there?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> What, you mean the Zetsu's won't have heard of testing for blood?



in the manner with which modern science does? to the extent? the near anal retentiveness most medical people go about it for fear of malpractice law suits? 



masamune1 said:


> The _Narutoverse_ isn't as advanced as our world, but they aren't in the Dark Ages. They have tech generally og the mid-to-late 20th century level. Medicine and biology are two of the areas they might actually have _surpassed_ us in, given that they can pull off things like splicing genes. Granted, they use medical justu for a lot of it, but they otherwise rely on fairly modern hospitals and health care. I'm pretty certain this will have crossed their minds.



We've been able to genetically modify crap since the late seventies Genetically engineered foodstuffs and bacteria has been around for awhile 

hell didn't you hear about the way this doctor cured or destroyed some cancer cells a few weeks back? from what I remember he basically took the T cells from the aids virus modified them to infect white blood cells and then program them to replicate and seek out and destroy cancerous cells and IIRC obliterated like six pounds of cancer cells from one of his patients.

This is tech we have too but for various reasons it's ignored disdained and mocked. 

Hell they bread teeth and scales back into a chicken by injecting its egg with a retro virus 




masamune1 said:


> Well, not _entirely_ alien....it comes from a mostly Earth-like world, after all.



sure but spores that are new and have never prior existed? that move around with a purpose?



masamune1 said:


> Granted, there....might be, some sort of panic...but if the spores don't seem to be doing anything then it might die down...maybe...eventually.
> 
> Otherwise, the spores can defend themselves.



there'd be enormous panic and lock downs or lynchings really it depends on the nation 



masamune1 said:


> I'll see your spy tech and raise you shapeshifting,



too risky and too alien an environment 



masamune1 said:


> superspeed,



can be seen by technology i mean really our sats can track the trajectory of Asteroids and super sonic jets I highly doubt many people in the naruto universe are faster than our jets the few that are..are certainly much slower than a free floating meteor 



masamune1 said:


> illusions,



don't work on machines



masamune1 said:


> mind reading, invisbility,



heat sensors and keeping our important people far, far away 



masamune1 said:


> clones,



should be detectable on infrared 



masamune1 said:


> Aburame spy bugs,



oh come on! monster insects that seem to move on command? either some one revived an old cold war project or the ninjas are acting up again



masamune1 said:


> brainwashing,


\
this isn;t anything new



masamune1 said:


> magical underground travel,



the same Sonar you can rent to do ultra sounds to look for Dinosaur bones? that universities can lease and all that..yeah don't see why they'd be immune to it 



masamune1 said:


> teleportation,



point here but they are a minority within a minority 



masamune1 said:


> walking on walls and water, etc.



wait hows this helping?




masamune1 said:


> Its not as hard as you make it sound. Not to mention such tech has limits, and it depends exactly on when and where the ninjas are infiltrating.



allot of the technology I'm talking about is wide spread and some of really crappy versions can be bought outside of the military 



masamune1 said:


> This brings us back to the issue of how much, exactly, our side is supposed to know, which as I said is usually nothing. If they don't know about our tech, unless otherwise specified we shouldn't know about their powers.



any kage worth his salt is going to order his people to hunker down and assess the enemy. When they do which admittedly a henge caster with five minutes at a cyber cafe on wikipedia could get a "general and vague" assessment on our capabilities..will probably crap their pants back the hell off and try their best to formulate a plan and make slow slow movements..that will probably takes months.

meanwhile they should be spotted and we will be doing the same thing but with far more eyes and ears 



masamune1 said:


> ]Since us having the comic would just cheating.



true but it's the OP'ers duty to set the conditions its the posters duty to find any and all means for each side to achieve victory 



masamune1 said:


> That kind of paranoid thinking will probably have drawbacks and can be taken advantage of. Not to mention, blood testing won't always be enough- _Henge'd_ ninja will still show up as human, and body-snatched ones and others might even have the DNA. To say nothing of the brainwashing.



the Henge guys  should be detectable by other means We don't know the extent of the body snatched and Brainwashing usually does have signs that can be detected 



masamune1 said:


> Again though, why should our side know about all of their abilities and their side know nothing of ours? Your arguments only really work in a scenario where one side has full knowledge and the other none. It could take months, years or longer to find out that they have those abilities, and they have more besides. Sensing Zetsu's in the ground will mean nothing until they find out that that is what they are detecting, and not some strange anomaly that they might not even pick up on, and satellites won't be useful in finding people if you don't know what they look like (or who can change their form, or turn invisible, hide in places no human can find or reach, etc.).



it would take five minutes on google earth to find the villages as they have absolutely no defense against satellites and maybe a few hundred fly bys with plains...that's why we can see them from distances they cannot even imagine nor conceal themselves from 



masamune1 said:


> The populations are used to dealing with a wide range of espionage and infiltration that many real world spies and agencies would kill for, including barriers that can pick you up the moment you so much as sneeze on a village, so they aren't totally naive about this.  Once they find out they can take a number of precautions.



and their going to somehow counter stealth jets and military Sats now?




masamune1 said:


> All this tech isn't enough to beat considerably less impressive enemies like the Taliban or Al-Qaeda, so I your overestimating it a bit.



first of all that's crazy the Taliban and Al-Qaeda have been steadily loosing ground for years their leader just got his god damn head blown off..numerous amounts of their leaders have been thrown in prison cells all over the world and secondly

they are home grown and in some cases where at one point home trained. They've got a knowledge gap on the shinobi 



masamune1 said:


> I didn't know the Hidden Villages were in this. Even so, worst case scenario they can be abandoned.



it would be pretty nuts to expect them to some how function in a full on war with out their main bases of operations and resources 



masamune1 said:


> It can take weeks, months or years for diseases like that to show up, by which point they will probably have spread out. And again you are understimating the medical skills of this particular verse, which is at least roughly on par with our own if not better. The only reason we don't know how they'd deal with new viruses is that we have never seen them deal with them (though I believe Tsunade compared dead-Kakuzu's injuries to disease), but I don't think a people who can perfrom advanced medicine with magic are not up to the challenge.



I'm not underestimating anything we have never seen them respond to biological warfare or epidemics on the scale I'm talking about and while it may takes weeks..they do have zero resistance to our stuff 



masamune1 said:


> That goes both ways, anyway. What if, say, Madara or Kabuto find out about our smallpox reserves, and where to find them? Or other diseases? With teleportation, stealth and other abilities, they could easily take even a normal disease and unleash hell with it, releasing it at the absolute worst time and place. And Madara will probably be one of the hardest guys to beat and the man who would have the easiest time with this.



why on earth would they find out about that stuff easily? then magically know the locations their stored? they could probably find allot of that online but they'd be signing their own death warrants as well


Yeah...I think they have a better chance than that. And thats still assuming we're just dealing with a scenario like this one where the two Shinobi armies magically appear on Earth, and not some other type of war.





masamune1 said:


> Madara just teleports out before it hits.



no he does not, why is he faster than our missiles? 



masamune1 said:


> Or at worst, uses Izanagi. Not to mention bloodlusted doesn't mean overkill (they'd probably do more damage to themselves than Gedo Mazo was doing), and they would probably wait to find out what the hell they are dealing with first at least. Are they going to carpet bomb Tokyo if the Ramen guy sets up a shop there?



a gigantic monster being lead by a century old grandpa terrorist with Hitler like illusions is 'stomping on some non Uchiha insects in down town LA

come on now they'll carpet bomb


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> On the issue of Shishui, remember that he's not the only one who can brainwash people into being mind slaves. Sasori pulled it off, and regular genjutsu should be able to do it too, with some higher diffuculty and effort (eg. the Rock nin who tried to get Rin to spill everything she knew).
> 
> Also RS does have a feat- creating the moon. And the countries seem to be small to medium; a jutsu that could destroy them should still be stronger than any WMD currently on Earth.



No dude, honestly the only mind control technique that would be effective against modern world is Shisui's because all other techniques require the presence of the user. Sasori's technique doesnt turn you into a slave it alters your memory and it requires physical implantation of a needle.

Shisui's technique is the only thing more or less capable in my opinion of doing a significant difference because it implants a command like the Geass, doesnt require the user to be present.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

mind you i agree that the period this battle takes place due to the lack of air superiority..the match is going to go..much harder for our world to counter.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> mind you i agree that the period this battle takes place due to the lack of air superiority..the match is going to go..much harder for our world to counter.



it's been nerfed once by being pre-modern day, and nerfed twice by lack of air superiority

it's pretty clear earth wins in a non-terrible thread


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> it's been nerfed once by being pre-modern day, and nerfed twice by lack of air superiority
> 
> it's pretty clear earth wins in a non-terrible thread



pretty much this though I'm still not sure how the villages can handle a naval bombardment beyond moving to a new location

what happened? I thought Thor was a quality poster?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

Thor said:


> Oh NOEZZZZZ.
> 
> 
> *UnuThul's *power couldn't budge him? AMAZING!!!!
> ...





Thor said:


> I'll quote you if I fucking want.





Thor said:


> What grudge? Star Wars to me is like Naruto to the OBD.





Thor said:


> I'm not bitching. Just downplaying because I dislike Star Wars greatly, so it's natural my bias would kick in.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

.....I was wrong I see that now


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello Lucaniel.
Hello IWD.
Hell Shit Posters, namely Thor and Twenty-Four.


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

Total  @ what happened in thread


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

24 is here? where? I don't see shit anywhere


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> 24 is here? where? I don't see shit anywhere



is he always like that? I don't hang around the library


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

Who the fuck is 24?


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> is he always like that? I don't hang around the library



This is the answer to your question watchdog



Also well to make the long thing short he thinks if my memory is right Itachi > Galactus. So what do you think?



24 Hours said:


> Choza: What is that rumbling? Its shaking the earth all over the entire continent! You can feel it in other solar systems! Its ...
> Darui: It has to be that Sasuke guy. No one else in this or any other universe could be so manly and virile. I need to touch myself thinking of his wonder!
> Kurotsuchi: Sasuke.... Uchiha... need... to... fap...
> God Emperor Sasuke: ...
> ...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

I think that made me ill


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 31, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> 24 is here? where? I don't see shit anywhere



He shall come young one. He shall come.... It is only a matter of time...



Orochibuto said:


> This is the answer to your question watchdog
> 
> 
> 
> Also well to make the long thing short he thinks if my memory is right Itachi > Galactus. So what do you think?



What...the...fuck...did I just read?

Although some of the replies to his idiocy were almost mildly amusing.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> He shall come young one. He shall come.... It is only a matter of time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he will?........I'm scared, hold me


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> He shall come young one. He shall come.... It is only a matter of time...


Let him come.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 31, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Let him come.



_LET HIM COME BROTHERS! For we are Denizens of the battledome we are baptized in the fires of combat by those who stood above us and came before us! We who are honor bound to defend this forum the last bastion of quality upon the net from Wankers of the Uchihas followers of the heretics bible of eye of Sharigan! for the degenerates who worship the sparkling pederasts! and the she demon Stephanie meyer! let the followers of the phenom and his heretical horde come crashing upon our gates let fools who believe rocks fall from FTL speeds and doth believe that Sasuke is beyond the mightiest of Galactus heralds come! For we are the Crusaders against faggotry and failure and we will lay you low drive you from this place holding your bottom and needing a noose to end your cataclysmic failure!!_



_Move against the heretic 24 hours crusaders! let us teach him the definition of an ass beating! Amen!!_


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

It seems 24 Hours didnt dared to come.

Please mighty OBD lend me your forces and legions of excuttioners of fanboys to allow me clean the Library and the Telegrams from the cancer known as Uchihatards and others fantards.


----------



## Antitard (Sep 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> *All forces are immune to disease*.



 Oh OBD


----------



## paulatreides0 (Sep 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Let him come.



I see what you did there


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> Narutoverse starts in the Congo.
> 
> All forces are immune to disease.



This is basicaly admitting that Malaria would fuck them over


----------



## Thor (Sep 1, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> This is basicaly admitting that Malaria would fuck them over



Think I didn't think this thread to at every possible angle as to give the Naruto verse the absolute best chance of winning to expose wanking/hate/bias.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 1, 2011)

maybe you should retire if you dislike the current affairs so much


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> I see what you did there



You're signature screams "Come at me bro" with a serious face.


----------



## Thor (Sep 1, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> maybe you should retire if you dislike the current affairs so much



Maybe OBD members take themselves too seriously.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 1, 2011)

Well to be honsest there are a few shinobis I think would be immune to diseases. Madara's body is basically made of Zetzu goo I doubt his body can get sick if it can be called a body at all.

Edo tenseis..... well they are dead.

Orochimaru and possibly Kabuto because they can basically shed their bodies and if they get sick they can switch 

Zetsu, its a freaking plant.

These are the ones I see immune to diseases but yeah diseases should decimate 99.99% of Narutoverse the 00.01% would be what I just mentioned.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Well to be honsest there are a few shinobis I think would be immune to diseases. Madara's body is basically made of Zetzu goo I doubt his body can get sick if it can be called a body at all.
> 
> Edo tenseis..... well they are dead.
> 
> ...


Edo zombies can be eaten by flesh eating viruses just as easily.
There are plant diseases.
Orochimaru and Kabuto are good points, but what's the use in getting weak bodies?
Barring any of that,yea.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 1, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Well to be honsest there are a few shinobis I think would be immune to diseases. Madara's body is basically made of Zetzu goo I doubt his body can get sick if it can be called a body at all.
> 
> Edo tenseis..... well they are dead.
> 
> ...



Plants can get diseases every bit as easily as us animals. They're just a bit different from diseases that affect us.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Edo zombies can be eaten by flesh eating viruses just as easily.



Did you just ignore that they're not made out of flesh and regenerate wounds constantly?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Did you just ignore that they're not made out of flesh and regenerate wounds constantly?


Tell me what are they made of then if not of flesh?
You have a scan saying they are not made of any kind of flesh?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 1, 2011)

they're made out of dead people and dirt and chakra-hows a flesh eating virus not devouring that? you can argue HF counters though


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, just wow. I guess we forgot that destroying an edo's body doesn't kill them, they would just regenerate.

So i guess real life has soul eating viruses now.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> Maybe OBD members take themselves too seriously.



maybe you're a tit?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Tell me what are they made of then if not of flesh?
> You have a scan saying they are not made of any kind of flesh?





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> they're made out of dead people and dirt and chakra-hows a flesh eating virus not devouring that? you can argue HF counters though



Let me show you the big blinking signs pointing into the right direction

- Kunai sliding into their head without resistance
- Armor and clothes regenerating in the same way the rest of the body does
- Major wounds like cut limbs regenerate with a visual effect resembling dirt and paper pieces, same as the above armor and clothes
- No blood or signs of fleshy material anywhere

The dead people are the sacrifice needed for the jutsu, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Let me show you the big blinking signs pointing into the right direction
> 
> - Kunai sliding into their head without resistance
> - Armor and clothes regenerating in the same way the rest of the body does
> ...


And this disproves bacteria eating them how?
So now bacteria that eats leaves kills them cool.


----------



## I3igAl (Sep 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And this disproves bacteria eating them how?
> So now bacteria that eats leaves kills them cool.





Thor said:


> The Naruto verse have amassed all it's troops. Madara, Kabuto, and Kage Alliance unite.
> 
> No Edo Tensei
> 
> ...



Well that should end the discussion about bacteria.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> Well that should end the discussion about bacteria.



Dead people cannot get disease
What is this disease you are talking about


----------



## User Name (Sep 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And this disproves bacteria eating them how?
> So now bacteria that eats leaves kills them cool.



OBD, this is just sad. Edo Tensei is composed of dead bodies. Dead bodies that lie in a coffin when they are not in use. They don't eat/drink/sleep. Neither do they rot. Edo Tensei > bateria/virus.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 1, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Let me show you the big blinking signs pointing into the right direction
> 
> - Kunai sliding into their head without resistance
> - Armor and clothes regenerating in the same way the rest of the body does
> ...



let me go ahead and rehash the original explanation "dead body used to seal a soul in said body with a jutsu that requires DNA samples of the original person intended for the jutsu" the Kunai phase can be explained by it being the same jutsu they use to swim in the ground

really denying the fact that there is an organic component to it is kinda silly


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2011)

User Name said:


> OBD, this is just sad. Edo Tensei is composed of dead bodies. Dead bodies that lie in a coffin when they are not in use. They don't eat/drink/sleep. Neither do they rot. Edo Tensei > bateria/virus.



What are you talking about this is a joke thread.
Narutoverse vs 1900-1939 Earth


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 1, 2011)

If the poster of the thread admitted to being biased (and really desperate), then shouldn't this thread be locked ?


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 1, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> let me go ahead and rehash the original explanation "dead body used to seal a soul in said body with a jutsu that requires DNA samples of the original person intended for the jutsu" the Kunai phase can be explained by it being the same jutsu they use to swim in the ground
> 
> really denying the fact that there is an organic component to it is kinda silly



So virus can damage something that's already dead.

I guess you forgot that the Edo's body can survive form any type of explosion and reforms like nothing happened.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 1, 2011)

Death Certificate said:


> If the poster of the thread admitted to being biased (and really desperate), then shouldn't this thread be locked ?



yeah, pretty much


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 1, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> So virus can damage something that's already dead.
> 
> I guess you forgot that the Edo's body can survive form any type of explosion and reforms like nothing happened.



I'm saying healing factors are going to make it a non issue but to claim they can't be infected is not meshing with the facts


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 1, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I'm saying healing factors are going to make it a non issue but to claim they can't be infected is not meshing with the facts


it is a non issue, so why the discussion


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 1, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> it is a non issue, so why the discussion



because "lawl no sell"is in this particular case a terrible answer and does little to inform?


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 1, 2011)

If the edo is infected by a high disease wouldnt that make him a more lethal weapon? I mean not saying that this will happen but seriously Kabuto should have tried with Madara imagine the possibilities.

Infect an edo with ebola or something, they regenerate, control them from distance and then you are already dead the moment the fight started. Basically ebola bearing fighting mummies.


----------



## User Name (Sep 1, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I'm saying healing factors are going to make it a non issue but to claim they can't be infected is not meshing with the facts



Edo tensei is made up of dead bodies that aren't slowed down by rot. Either they don't get infected or they quickly heal from the infection. It could go either way. How can you be so certain it's the latter?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 2, 2011)

Thor said:


> The Naruto verse have amassed all it's troops. Madara, Kabuto, and Kage Alliance unite.
> 
> No Edo Tensei
> 
> ...



The Edo Tensai that have been shown, along with the Edo tensai that can be made out of anyone slaughter everything. That the Edo are "banned" is just a shitty senseless gimp to try and keep Narutoverse in check. It's like some fat kid finally getting a gun to defend himself, whereupon he waves it around in an attempt to make people quiver with fear. of course the school doesn't like this so, or more accurately the other kids who always had knives don't like how badly fatboy now slaughters them. What a joke! Give the fat kid his damn gun.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

OBD conspiracy!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 2, 2011)

Also, I just realized the current strawhat pirates could take this scenerio easily if Luffy strteches a few million Gomu Gomu's and haki crushes the world. 





Earth is a joke compared to Edo Tensai, Haki crush, and "invisible shinigami'. yeah, come at me....bama

As to your comment Dandy, beyond a few select members basically getting hard and masturbating because they could make edo threads in an attempt to get some kind revenge for their years and years of of "constant rape" (we all know who they are), there is no viable reason to "ban edo tensai" who are currently still active.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 2, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> OBD conspiracy!



They try so hard to give Naruto wins


----------



## Physics Man (Sep 2, 2011)

NarutoVerse loses with ease and anyone that say otherwise is underestimating man kind. 100000 soldiers with Machine guns will kill a couple hundred supersonic ninjas who have to wait a couple of seconds to use there best moves. Also if they are in the Congo they would need a ship to get to America.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> As to your comment Dandy, beyond a few select members basically getting hard and masturbating because they could make edo threads in an attempt to get some kind revenge for their years and years of of "constant rape" (we all know who they are), there is no viable reason to "ban edo tensai" who are currently still active.



Goku vs. Superman should be unbanned, then, since it's clear to everyone bar a certain group of people (most of whom are no longer here) who would win.

Really just got to deal with it.


----------



## Physics Man (Sep 2, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Goku vs. Superman should be unbanned, then, since it's clear to everyone bar a certain group of people (most of whom are no longer here) who would win.
> 
> Really just got to deal with it.



The problem is that there is wiggle room to make threads like Vegito vs post crisis Superman with some stipulation which could cause a shit storm because not everyone had read DC comics and knows about super mans vast array of powers.


----------



## Zatono (Sep 2, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> It would be a double KO.  Earth blows itself up out of shame.



If it can do that, why can't it just spam natural disasters at everyone instead 

Day After Tomorrow style preferably.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 2, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Goku vs. Superman should be unbanned, then, since it's clear to everyone bar a certain group of people (most of whom are no longer here) who would win.
> 
> Really just got to deal with it.



did cthulu break again?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> The Edo Tensai that have been shown, along with the Edo tensai that can be made out of anyone slaughter everything. That the Edo are "banned" is just a shitty senseless gimp to try and keep Narutoverse in check. It's like some fat kid finally getting a gun to defend himself, whereupon he waves it around in an attempt to make people quiver with fear. of course the school doesn't like this so, or more accurately the other kids who always had knives don't like how badly fatboy now slaughters them. What a joke! Give the fat kid his damn gun.





Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Also, I just realized the current strawhat pirates could take this scenerio easily if Luffy strteches a few million Gomu Gomu's and haki crushes the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





this is a metaphorical representation of your vagina


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2011)

Death Certificate said:


> If the poster of the thread admitted to being biased (and really desperate), then shouldn't this thread be locked ?



By that logic 80% of the threads here should be locked on sight, especially every single thread with "" in the first posts


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

they don't get seven pages of replies


----------



## Thor (Sep 2, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Goku vs. Superman should be unbanned, then, since it's clear to everyone bar a certain group of people (most of whom are no longer here) who would win.
> 
> Really just got to deal with it.



Goku would beat Current Superman though.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 2, 2011)

Thor said:


> Goku would beat Current Superman though.



Giving people ideas now.

Edit. Come to think of it, MVC will be having a fucking field day for a few yrs now.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm sorry but flesh eating viruses need living cells to replicate. It isn't like they go OM NOM NOM.

There goes that shitty argument.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 2, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Giving people ideas now.
> 
> Edit. Come to think of it, MVC will be having a fucking field day for a few yrs now.



I doubt it unless they go the Byrne route which would require the current writers handling DC to either know or care about the trend of Supes to start off weak,...and get more ubber

your giving too much credit to the intelligence and consideration to history these people supposedly have


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 2, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I doubt it unless they go the Byrne route which would require the current writers handling DC to either know or care about the trend of Supes to start off weak,...and get more ubber
> 
> your giving too much credit to the intelligence and consideration to history these people supposedly have



Actually Action Comics Superman takes place at least five yrs in the past to current Justice League, and Superman is back to leaping tall buildings.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 2, 2011)

this is gonna be a painful couple of years


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Actually Action Comics Superman takes place at least five yrs in the past to current Justice League, and Superman is back to leaping tall buildings.



he just blitzed the shit out of hal jordan in justice league #1, so lol


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> he just blitzed the shit out of hal jordan in justice league #1, so lol



Did you read what i wrote.

Action Comic details Superman beginning in the world. Where as JL takes place after Superman mastered his powers.

There not taking place at the same time. JL is the present arc, while AC takes place a few yrs back, hence Superman can only leap tall buildings in AC and his not wearing his body armor, but instead street clothes.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

they're two separate timelines? that so? fair enough, then


----------



## Thor (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> they're two separate timelines? that so? fair enough, then



No it's the same timeline, different time points. Action Comics takes place when he is younger. JL and Superman take place when he's 25 years old/the present.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

that's what i meant, excuse me


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 2, 2011)

so is this a win for Narutoverse?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 2, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> so is this a win for Narutoverse?



They lack the means to defeat Earth, so no.


----------

